
Wt, C++ Web Toolkit - jacquesm
http://www.webtoolkit.eu/wt
======
z8000
I tried the WSound demo at the exact same time my UPS lost power and started
beeping. I nearly spit my drink out! How did they do that?! Then reality
settled back in and I thought myself an idiot.

------
dasil003
Only one vote after an hour? Is it the C++ devs that don't like web
development or the web devs that don't like C++?

~~~
amock
Maybe there just isn't anything particularly interesting about this framework.
I looked at it and it doesn't seem to offer anything that other frameworks
don't except possibly ease of deployment on embedded systems, but on an
embedded system it might be better to just not use a framework at all.

